# Changing fluids on a Massey Ferguson MF 34



## FirewoodResourc

*Changing Hydraulic Fluid on a Massey Ferguson MF 34*

I have an old Massey Ferguson tractor, not sure of the date but possibly from the 70s. On the identification card it says the model is MF 34. On the hood it says MF 30. I blew a hydraulic hose a while back and the fluid was foamy like maybe it had water in it. I am hoping someone can tell me how to change the hydraulic fluid. I tried to attach more pictures of the tractor to show what type it is but it is only allowing one picture. So this is the one of where I am guessing a hydraulic reservoir is. It has a drain plug at the bottom. Is the transaxle connected to the hydraulic system? How much hydraulic fluid should this take? If I drain that reservoir and the transaxle, is there a way to flush the rest of the system, hydraulic cylinders etc.?


----------



## BigT

Hello Firewood Resource,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Your hydraulic fluid reservoir is in the loader frame. The hydraulic pump is mounted to the front of the engine. This system is completely separate from the rest of the tractor hydraulic systems. There is a drain plug on the bottom of the frame somewhere. You fill through the breather cap port which is shown in your picture. The dipstick should be attached to the breather cap. The filter is usually by the pump up front, but it may be shown in you picture.

You really need to get an owner/operators manual for your tractor. You can get these through many tractor parts supply resources on the internet. Ebay usually has a good selection. 

I think your tractor is a MF model 30, and the loader is a MF model 34. This tractor usually came with a loader and backhoe.


----------



## FirewoodResourc

You are right about the loader being the MF34. I have seen several different manuals on ebay for what looks like different versions and years so not sure which one to get. How can I find out what year this tractor is? 

I flushed and changed the hydraulic fluid. Another old Massey owner gave me some tips there. Now to change the trans axle fluid, it's looking a little milky too. Would that just take universal tractor fluid?


----------



## HarveyW

Your MF30 tractor was built from 1970 thru 1976. If you want to learn more about your tractor, go to tractordata.com on the internet. There may be various operators manuals for the MF30, but there will be very little difference between them.

I would go for the used $25 manual on ebay, item #371562657787. It will cover all maintenance items, including grease fittings (some of which often get overlooked). Just enter the above number in ebay and it will lead you to the manual.

What transmission do you have? I would wager that it calls for Massey Ferguson Perma-Tran fluid, especially if it's an shuttle shift transmission. That's what I would use in the transmission.


----------



## FirewoodResourc

It is a shuttle shift. I bought that manual on Ebay. It says use oil conforming to M-1129A. There is no MF dealer in my area. I called a local oil supplier and they said their standard tractor fluid confirms to that. So hopefully they know what they are talking about. 

I opened the transmission and it looks like a dirty melted vanilla milkshake inside. The shift boots were cracked so it has water inside. One tractor service guy said just drain it and it should be fine. Another said flush it with half diesel and half hydraulic fluid. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## BOBBA LOUIE

FirewoodResourc said:


> It is a shuttle shift. I bought that manual on Ebay. It says use oil conforming to M-1129A. There is no MF dealer in my area. I called a local oil supplier and they said their standard tractor fluid confirms to that. So hopefully they know what they are talking about.
> 
> I opened the transmission and it looks like a dirty melted vanilla milkshake inside. The shift boots were cracked so it has water inside. One tractor service guy said just drain it and it should be fine. Another said flush it with half diesel and half hydraulic fluid. Any thoughts on that?



Hello, Firewood Resource,

I have a Massey Ferguson 30 with an MF 34 Loader, too. Do you recall how many gallons ti took to refill it? I have looked at the Operator Manual, the Service Manual and the parts manual and have found nothing as to how many gallons, liters or anything else.

Thanks!

Bobba Louie.


----------



## tcreeley

I would never mix diesel and hydraulic fluid as a flush. That's just me. 
New fluid. Use it and replace the fluid again a short time later. New filter again. 
These hydraulic systems are not designed to run on diesel.
Good luck.


----------



## Lookingforty

I just became a member because I wanted to add to this thread I believe I have the same exact tractor. I'm curious home many gallons it takes to fill the transmission I have since put in 15 gallons and it doesn't look full to me


----------

